# comprobante de pago



## adritabares

Ciao a tutti !
In un registro formale come dire "comprobante de pago". Lo scontrino non c'entra !
*G*razie in anticipo



> *Memorandum:
> Regla 3. Sea claro, preciso y aporte contexto*.
> [...] Los títulos de los hilos deben contener la palabra o frase consultadas. (Evite títulos tales como "favor de traducir", "cómo digo esto", "soy nuevo" y similares). [...]


----------



## gatogab

"comprobante de pago"= ricevuta di pagamento


----------



## 0scar

¿Generalizando no se puede decir "prova di XXX"?
Un _comprobante de pago_ no necesariamente es un recibo, puede ser otro documento.


----------



## adritabares

Posso dire: ricevuta fiscale ?


----------



## flljob

_Ricevuta fiscale_, cuando menos en México, es _factura_. _Comprobante de pago_ es cualquier documento en el que se asienta que pagaste algo y no sirve como factura. ¿No tendrá razón gatogab?


----------



## gatogab

adritabares said:


> Posso dire: ricevuta fiscale ?


Alla ricevuta di pagamento segue la ricevuta fiscale che può essere una fattura o scontrino.  Ambedue servono per motivi fiscali. Tant'è che, per esempio, all'uscita di un bar la guardia di finanza (agentes de impuestos internos militarizados) può contollare se hai lo scontrino del caffè. Caso contrario, ti multa.
Scontrino = vale


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Me atrevo a sugerir *quietanza di pagamento*.

____________________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## 0scar

¿Cómo se le dice en italiano a una factura con un sello grande que dice "Pagado"?.
¿O cómo se le dice al tique (ticket) de las compras en un supermecado? 

En castellano esa factura y ese tique son legalmente _comprobantes de pago_.


----------



## gatogab

> ¿Cómo se le dice en italiano a una factura con un sello grande que dice "Pagado"?.


Per quietanza.


----------



## 0scar

¿Y _prova di pagamento_ no?

No me resigno


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> ¿Y _prova di pagamento_ no?
> 
> No me resigno


Yo nunca he leído así en las facturas, después que las he pagado.
Siempre me ponen un timbre o escrito a mano: "per quietanza", firma y fecha.


----------



## 0scar

Acá está bien claro, una _quitanza_ es una_ prova di pagamento_.

http://gestcredit.wordpress.com/200...-e-scontrini-per-evitare-di-pagare-due-volte/


----------



## gatogab

> Perché conservare la “prova” di un pagamento?
> *Documenti fiscali , ricevute, fatture e scontrini* sono documenti che siamo tenuti a conservare per *dimostrare l’avvenuto pagamento*. Non farlo ci esporebbe al rischio di dover pagare una seconda volta, per giunta con l’aggravio di interessi e more.


Si, la quietanza es una de las tantas pruebas que has pagado. No me parece que haya un documento con el nombre de 'prova di pagamento'.

PD.


> quietanza:
> ant. o pop. quetanza, quitanza, quittanza s. f. (dir.) attestazione dell'avvenuto adempimento di una obbligazione rilasciata dal creditore al debitore: rilasciare quietanza...
> quietanzare  v. tr. attestare, su un documento relativo a un credito vantato, che questo è stato soddisfatto; firmare per quietanza: quietanzare una fattura.
> (Garzanti)


La prova di avvenuto pagamento del Canone Rai è il timbro postale, se lo si paga con un bolletino postale.


----------



## 0scar

Eso es lo que quiero decir, tampoco hay un documento que se llame _comprobante de pago_.


----------



## gatogab

*Definición de comprobante de pago. * http://www.mailxmail.com/curso-contabilidad-documentacion/comprobantes-pago


----------



## 0scar

Si está claro, es lo mismo que en italiano, hay muchos "prove di pagamento" y muchos "comprobantes de pago" pero ninguno que tenga impreso en su cara "Comprobante de Pago"

*"Documentos considerados comprobantes de pago* 

Sólo se consideran comprobantes de pago, siempre que cumplan con todas las características y requisitos mínimos establecidos en el presente reglamento, los siguientes:

*a)* Facturas.
*b)* Recibos por honorarios.
*c)* Boletas de venta.
*d)* Liquidaciones de compra.
*e)* Tickets o cintas emitidos por máquinas registradoras.
*f)* Notas de crédito.
*g)* Notas de débito.
*h)* Guías de remisión.
"


----------



## Angel.Aura

Buonasera gg,


gatogab said:


> *Definición de comprobante de pago. *


Per cortesia, puoi aggiungere nella discussione anche la definizione della quale inserisci il collegamento?
Non deve essere indispensabile il redirezionamento per capire di che parli.

Stavolta la metto io:


> Comprobante de Pago es la denominación que se le asigna a los documentos que sustentan las operaciones comerciales que realizan las empresas en el desarrollo de su actividad, estos comprobantes de pago se registran en los libros de contabilidad.
> 
> El comprobante de pago es un documento que acredita la transferencia de bienes, la entrega en uso, o la prestación de servicios.


Saluti.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> Si está claro, es lo mismo que en italiano, hay muchos "prove di pagamento" y muchos "comprobantes de pago" pero ninguno que tenga impreso en su cara "Comprobante de Pago"
> "



Il nome generico è "ricevuta di pagamento", che può includere scontrini, fatture, bollettini postali o bancari, tutti timbrati (salvo lo scontrino) con una scritta che attesta l'avvenuto pagamento.


----------



## 0scar

En castellano una "ricevuta di pagamento" que se llama "recibo de pago" es igual que esta ricevutta italiana "vera e propria"

http://www.serenaprefabbricati.it/docs/Image/Storia/Big/Ricevuta_di_Pagamento_Grande.JPG

Claro que hay muchísimos documentos que funcionan como el recibo de pago verdadero y propio, ya mencionados más arriba, como un tiqué o un boleto de tren.


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> En castellano una "ricevuta di pagamento/recibo de pago" es igual que esta ricevutta italiana "vera e propria"
> 
> http://www.serenaprefabbricati.it/docs/Image/Storia/Big/Ricevuta_di_Pagamento_Grande.JPG



Hola Oscar, no entiendo lo que quieres decir: "ricevuta di pagamento" es el nombre común que en italiano utilizamos para designar cualquier papel que compruebe que tu has pagado algo, y si "comprobante de pago" es génerico también en español, podría ser su traducción más cercana.


----------



## 0scar

¿Cómo se pide en Italia en las librerias comerciales un talonario de 50 "recibos de pago", como los que puse en la foto?


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> ¿Cómo se pide en Italia en las librerias comerciales un talonario de 50 "recibos de pago", como los que puse en la foto?



Direi "libretto di ricevute" o, meno comune ma forse più esatto, "bollettario".


----------

